# One baby pigeon die. Don't know why.



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Feral Pigeons have been making their nest under my rooftop AC. They have been successfully raised 2 broods in the same nest. On their 3rd brood, everything went well until the babies are about 9 days old. I noticed one of the squab has died. I immediately removed the death one because i don't want it to affect the living one. I am so sad that it die. I don't know what happen to it. I went to this forum and read some advise and someone said that it might be too cold. I noticed the baby shaking alot. and mom does not sit with him. So I cut my old sock and line the nest. Here is the pictures. Please tell me if I did anything wrong with this?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

It looks ok but pigeons don't like change so it may distract the parent birds from coming back. But if they are good parent birds the need to feed him will be strong so they may just be ok with it, hard to tell. Personally I would not mess with them. The other nest mate may of been a smaller bird not able to thrive and therefore not fed as much.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Pigeons really do make the most awful nests don't they? Keep an eye on this little fellow in case the parents decide to abandon it and also please keep us updated on how he gets on - I bet he'll be fine and from raising mine I know how much they like a sock, I used to put a sock in their box, more often than not would find them snuggled on it and off of the nesting material and they don't poo on what they sleep on either. 
Fingers crossed all goes well and thanks for looking out for these lovely birds.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Whytpigeon said:


> It looks ok but pigeons don't like change so it may distract the parent birds from coming back. But if they are good parent birds the need to feed him will be strong so they may just be ok with it, hard to tell. Personally I would not mess with them. The other nest mate may of been a smaller bird not able to thrive and therefore not fed as much.


I hope the parents won't abandon this poor baby bird.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Pigeons really do make the most awful nests don't they? Keep an eye on this little fellow in case the parents decide to abandon it and also please keep us updated on how he gets on - I bet he'll be fine and from raising mine I know how much they like a sock, I used to put a sock in their box, more often than not would find them snuggled on it and off of the nesting material and they don't poo on what they sleep on either.
> Fingers crossed all goes well and thanks for looking out for these lovely birds.


I feel like the bird is very weak. I don't know if he is going to make it. I will up date you on this.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

If parent does not return, the baby will need your help.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

If the baby does end up abandoned there is a group on Facebook that may be able to take it and raise it, I could also do it but I'm in Essex and don't know where you are. The group is Pigeon Protection and Rescue UK, there's bound to be someone near you who will take it for rehab.

ETA: sorry I didn't see that John had already put the link up for the group.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

John_D said:


> Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/
> 
> If parent does not return, the baby will need your help.


Thanks for the link. I will contact someone.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Today, I setup a camera to see if the parents come back because I really don't see the parents. But I saw yellow dropping on the sock so I am guessing the parents did come back to feed the baby. The yellow dropping is milk crop that was spilled over. Am I right?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

The crop needs to be full, so that is what you would look for. A crop is a sac at the front of the lower neck/breast area, it can look like a puffy chest when they are laying down. It needs to be full.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here are pictures of a well fed and overfed baby pigeons crops-what looks like a belly: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/howmuchtofeed.htm *


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

I check on my camera and found that the parents did come back and check on baby bird. However, I don't see the baby response as it suppose to be like a hungry bird. I guess it is really sick and going to die probably


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you think they have abandoned him? You said they have raised 2 other broods and they didn't abandon them. They are more than likely coming to feed him, which is what they often do at this age, as they have possibly started another nest somewhere. Just try to keep watch and see if you do see them come back to feed, as if they are, then the baby is better raised with them than by humans. Is it possible that you missed the baby reacting to being fed?


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Why do you think they have abandoned him? You said they have raised 2 other broods and they didn't abandon them. They are more than likely coming to feed him, which is what they often do at this age, as they have possibly started another nest somewhere. Just try to keep watch and see if you do see them come back to feed, as if they are, then the baby is better raised with them than by humans. Is it possible that you missed the baby reacting to being fed?


I don't think they abandoned him because other members in this forum were worried they might abandon him due to the fact that I use my sock to line the bottom of the nest (mess around the nest). Therefore, I set up camera to see if parents come back and they did. I know from watching previous nest. Every time parents come back to feed, the baby is very excited but not in this case. That is why I think the baby is very sick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The sock isn't going to bother them much.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Pigeon love forever said:


> I don't think they abandoned him because other members in this forum were worried they might abandon him due to the fact that I use my sock to line the bottom of the nest (mess around the nest). Therefore, I set up camera to see if parents come back and they did. I know from watching previous nest. Every time parents come back to feed, the baby is very excited but not in this case. That is why I think the baby is very sick.


You could be right, or the camera is skipping the actual feeding and the squab is full and content when the picture is taken.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Whytpigeon said:


> You could be right, or the camera is skipping the actual feeding and the squab is full and content when the picture is taken.


I checked this morning and there is no life in the bird. So sad  .


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Pigeon love forever said:


> I checked this morning and there is no life in the bird. So sad  .


Awe, I hope that sock did not spook them too much. But it was a sweet thing to do for it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I doubt it was the sock. Not very likely, as people have made bigger changes than that to pigeons nesting on balconies and such. If the other baby died, maybe they were sick or something. If you still have the bird, can you look way down his throat with a flashlight and see if there is anything down there that looks kind of cheesy or anything?


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> I doubt it was the sick. Not very likely, as people have made bigger changes than that to pigeons nesting on balconies and such. If the other baby died, maybe they were sick or something. If you still have the bird, can you look way down his throat with a flashlight and see if there is anything down there that looks kind of cheesy or anything?


It's too late now. He is death. I am a little scare of hurting it when handling it let alone prying his beak out to look for something in his throat. But just curious, If he does have something cheesy in his throat, what we can do? I am asking this because I know what to response next time I see something happen again. I am using this incident as a learning experience.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if the poor thing died, then you aren't going to hurt him. If there is something like that, then it means they were sick, and would have died anyway, unless they had meds given. Where the other one died, they were probably sick.
One question...........is that air conditioner being used? Because they throw so much heat that it could have been what killed them. For the first two hatches that they had, maybe it wasn't being used, then for this one, it was. Don't know.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Well if the poor thing died, then you aren't going to hurt him. If there is something like that, then it means they were sick, and would have died anyway, unless they had meds given. Where the other one died, they were probably sick.
> One question...........is that air conditioner being used? Because they throw so much heat that it could have been what killed them. For the first two hatches that they had, maybe it wasn't being used, then for this one, it was. Don't know.


The AC has been working all this time even with the first two hatches. The heat was blowing up into the air not to the bottom of the AC. I check the bottom of AC and the temp was normal. I just worried that the bottom of the nest was cold because there was just bare flooring but no twigs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for answering that. Can't figure out what went wrong. Yes, it would have been cold when it's cold there, Has it been colder for this last hatch? I think the sock was a good idea actually. Very thoughtful. It's true that they hat any change, but that didn't really change it much. Others have made bigger changes than that. I still think they were sick.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks for answering that. Can't figure out what went wrong. Yes, it would have been cold when it's cold there, Has it been colder for this last hatch? I think the sock was a good idea actually. Very thoughtful. It's true that they hat any change, but that didn't really change it much. Others have made bigger changes than that. I still think they were sick.


The weather did not change much since the last two hatches. I agree with you it probably was sick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's too bad. I'm sorry they died. You did try to help.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry the little one died but at least it was comfortable and out of harms way. Sometimes things go wrong and no matter how hard we try nature deals a cruel blow. Temperatures at night in my part of England have been remarkably cold of late and our summer has been a pretty cool and wet one all round but I wouldn't have thought it was bad enough to be the cause of this baby's death - probably a virus or something. Thank you for looking out for these babies and I hope the next brood will be more successful.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Oh I'm so sorry the little one died but at least it was comfortable and out of harms way. Sometimes things go wrong and no matter how hard we try nature deals a cruel blow. Temperatures at night in my part of England have been remarkably cold of late and our summer has been a pretty cool and wet one all round but I wouldn't have thought it was bad enough to be the cause of this baby's death - probably a virus or something. Thank you for looking out for these babies and I hope the next brood will be more successful.


Yes, probably something that killed it. Too bad I am not an expert to help him. At least I tried.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

None of us are experts, as we are always learning something new. You had the feeling that something wasn't right, so you have good instincts. You also gave him a little sock to lie on so that he could be warmer and more comfortable. That was a good idea. You did good. Sometimes they are sick. We couldn't tell from here what was wrong, and you had no way of being sure. But you did what you could which is more than many do. Thank you for caring about them and trying to help. That was very nice of you. Maybe you will be there when another of Gods creatures needs help. I hope so.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> None of us are experts, as we are always learning something new. You had the feeling that something wasn't right, so you have good instincts. You also gave him a little sock to lie on so that he could be warmer and more comfortable. That was a good idea. You did good. Sometimes they are sick. We couldn't tell from here what was wrong, and you had no way of being sure. But you did what you could which is more than many do. Thank you for caring about them and trying to help. That was very nice of you. Maybe you will be there when another of Gods creatures needs help. I hope so.


Ah, Thanks Jay. That were very nice words.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon love forever said:


> Ah, Thanks Jay. That were very nice words.


They were true.


----------

